# Dogs and Working Fulltime



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I was doing some research and stumbled across this topic. Apparently, shelters will deny you if you work full time and can't interact with the dog every four hours (or pay someone to do it). 

Well, I'm a student and I work part time I never really thought of it being neglectful to leave my dog alone for ten hours, since I usually leave toys and a bone, puppy pads and of course any "mess" is not her fault. I schedule my work back to back with class so I can spend more time home!

This semester, for example, I will be gone almost twelve hours every Tuesday. The flip side is, I will have Friday through Sunday off. I don't have a social life so it almost assuredly means spending it at home. 

My dog is older and by no means a puppy. She also comes from a rough past and does not like strangers at all or even people she meets consistently without my reassurance. She used to live with her BFF my moms dog, but for the school year I had to come closer to school. 

Am I being neglectful? She of course is ecstatic when I'm home and is taken out before I leave and when I return. She has all my time except for if I must do something or for the rats. I could take her to my moms but I wouldn't see her until June and she always is upset at that. Plus I pay extra for her never wanting to part like I had to for dorms. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

You're not being neglectful. Most pet owners have lives believe it or not. I personally take things shelters (and vets for that matter) say like a grain of salt.


----------



## missratuk (Dec 29, 2013)

Hello again nanishi  this is more if my topic as as well as having my new rat babies I have three rescue dogs. Now you are correct in saying that rescues will not rehome to someone who is away from home more than a few hours at a time which to be perfectly honest is very much narrowing down their rehoming list, however they are correct that it can be cruel to leave a dog for a large amount of time. What I will say is it depends very much on the person/ the dogs and also the circumstances. I myself work full time and the dogs are alone for nearly 12 hours 4 days a week but what works in my favour is 1-my dogs are older ages 6/8/10 so definitely not at the puppy stage however they still are energetic. 2- I keep a strict routine so they always know when to expect me home or get fed etc which can help cut down on anxiety/stress from feeling abandoned and 3 - when I am home they are excercise a both mentally and physical for at least an hour if not more and I spent the whole evening with them. They also sleep in the same room as me. Aslong as you monitor your dog that it doesn't seem upset when you are away barking whining chewing toileting as these are signs of stress then you should be okay. Make a point of apending time with your dog when you are home. If I think of anything else I will post later as I am in my phone just now.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

She doesn't bark (unless she sees a cat or a stranger out the window). She sleeps in my room, but prefers to e on the recliner durin the day to see out the window. She isn't very playful or destructive, and hates going outside while it is still cold (were from Florida- sometimes she gets on the leash looks out the open door and looks at me before running to lay under the covers. )

I like to think she's happy and well entertained. She won't play much and loses interest quickly when she does. She loves her bones though, and gets a new one everytime her old one is gone (she won't even sleep unless she has her bone with her). I hadn't thought about the issue before, she has always had my grandmother home or another dog with her. 

I do think it is strange the shelter charges so much for pups but doesn't want people who work. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

I think in your situation, the life your dog has is perfect for her. While I'm at work mine sleep all day, and even when I'm home, each is in his own room sleeping most the day. If she was a puppy, crying all day for you to come home, it may be a different story, but don't you worry. You know what's best for your dog.


----------



## missratuk (Dec 29, 2013)

She sounds very content and you obviously look after her very well.
I know it's like why charge so much if You can't earn money to buy plus keep ip with upkeep etc it seems silly 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## toke (Aug 28, 2012)

I have worked and volunteer at various shelters and many of them do set very high standards. When we were looking to adopt another dog many years ago, we were turned away from so many shelters simply because we did not have a fenced in yard. We had another dog at the time (who has since passed), and we assured them that she got multiple walks a day and trips to the dog park to run many times a week, but it made no difference. I believe that a lot of shelters are looking for the perfect home- where the owner works from home, has many acres fenced in for the dog, and will feed the most expensive food on the market- obviously this is not true for all shelters though. The shelters with a decent adoption rate are the ones that match a specific dog's needs to the right person rather than expecting every adopter to fit a certain mold. It is true that some dogs do need constant stimulation (like a puppy or dogs that get bored easily), but your dog does not seem like this. As already stated, if your dog is sleeping all day or entertaining herself otherwise, there is no reason that you should feel like you are neglecting her. The 12 hours that you _do_ spend with her is still interaction. Sitting by your feet while you do your work or sleeping beside you is still time spent with you. If your dog was missing you, she would most likely let you know- most dogs become destructive when left home alone for too long. As long as your dog appears satisfied with the arrangement, and it works well for your busy schedule, I see no reason to feel like you are treating her wrong.


----------

